# John Deere 5310 Starting Issue



## mccarthyda (11 mo ago)

I have a 5310 that I am having a problem starting. When I turn the key I hear a audible single click from inside the dash, but the engine does not crank. This single click is not from the starter or the starter solenoid, I have stood beside the starter and validated this. The sound is definitely coming from inside the dash. I assume this single click is from the Start Relay (inside the dash). If I turn the key multiple times I can generally get it to crank and then start right up. I say "generally" because today I turned the key 30-40 times without anything happening. I have checked the battery and tried to start with the battery hooked up the "engine start" setting on the charger, same result. Any suggestions on what the problem may be or how to test?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
Have you checked for any blown fuses? I suggest to check/clean/tighten all ""4""" battery cable connections.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mccarthyda (11 mo ago)

Here is what I have done. Removed/cleaned connections at the battery, starter, key switch. All no luck. The Start Relay is the device clicking inside the dash. I removed the start relay and found there is a ground wire connected to 1 of the bolts holding the start relay in place. Unclear where that ground wire goes to (I did not try to trace it back). With the start relay not bolted back in place and the ground wire not connected turning the key does nothing (seems reasonable since the relay may not be grounded and whatever that wire is not grounded). Reinstalled the start relay and the ground wire. Fired right up. Tried it multiple times and appears to start as expected first time. I am guessing either the start relay or the ground wire was not getting a good ground or moving the start relay around a little solved (maybe temporarily) the problem. Will see if the problem returns and if so I will probably replace the start relay.


----------

